# Turn your back on Bush



## MyBabiesCome1st (Jul 14, 2003)

Turn your back on Bush

Is anyone planning on Turning their Back on Bush on Jan 20?

Or do you know of any other protests?


----------



## isleta (Nov 25, 2002)

I wish I could go!!! I am not buying a single thing that day!!!


----------



## willowsmom (Oct 28, 2004)

Aww man! I wish I could go too. I haven't even thought about doing anything... I think I'll just stay home and listen to music with the little one. Perhaps wear all black.


----------



## philomom (Sep 12, 2004)

I won't be spending any money and I intend to wear black all day.


----------



## loftmama (Feb 12, 2004)

I don't know anything about Turn Your Back on Bush, but I have heard something about "Don't Give A Damn Dime" day on Jan. 20th. Is anyone doing that?

Oops, I had it wrong. I just did a search. It's called: Not One Damn Dime Day.

Anyway, Turn Your Back on Bush is a very interesting concept. Hmmmm, I wonder how it will turn out.


----------



## tayndrewsmama (May 25, 2004)

Any chance this might be on tv? I know the inaguration is, but I would love to see the parade!!!! If it turns out to be big, I wonder if the news will cover it? Off to check out Not One Damn Dime Day.


----------



## philomom (Sep 12, 2004)

I hope these folks don't get hurt during their quiet protest.


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

Quote:

I hope these folks don't get hurt during their quiet protest.
The organizer on "Turn your back on Bush" was on NPR the other night. He was suggesting to be calm, blend in, etc... He advised: "Dress like a republican, whatever that may be." :LOL


----------



## mommytolittlelilly (Jul 7, 2004)

I'll be wearing black tomorrow, and not spending a dime!


----------



## Alegria (Jul 21, 2002)

I ain't spending a penny today and niether is one of my friends or my cousins family. But I think it's even more important to make a lifestyle of non consumerism if we are really going to make a dent. Easier said than done


----------



## sistermama (May 6, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tayndrewsmama*
If it turns out to be big, I wonder if the news will cover it?

There was lots of protest last time, not that you would know it from having watched the news! I really debated driving up to turn my back, but decided not too. We are going to a local event tomorrow, though.

Michael Moore has lots of inauguration info.

United for Peace and Justice has local event listings, too.


----------



## be11ydancer (Dec 2, 2003)

We're planning on going to a local protest tomorrow. Our first one so far. I'll take picture of my kids protesting with me and post them in my siggie later.


----------



## sistermama (May 6, 2003)

Got any sign ideas Be11ydancer? I think I'm going to make one for myself that says something like, "my family values peace, health care and education", but I'd like to come up with something cute for my son as well.


----------



## be11ydancer (Dec 2, 2003)

I don't really know. I was thinking my 4 y.o. could hold a sign with just a big peace sign on it. Maybe I'll make her a flag. She would love that. As for me, I want something kind of clever. I have a friend coming over and we'll be making signs together.

OT: I was at my mom's and they were watching Fox News







. There was a feature about the inaugural ball and how everyone will be wearing boots. The bad part was that everyone is getting boots custom made and the more exotic and rare the leather is, the better. :ignore


----------



## Danae (Jan 18, 2005)

Wow! I knew about the Dime thing but ot about this. I checked out the local action in my neck of the woods and it seems there is one in SF. Anyone going to that one?


----------



## amyandelle (Jul 5, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MyBabiesCome1st*
Turn your back on Bush

Is anyone planning on Turning their Back on Bush on Jan 20?

Or do you know of any other protests?

This is really PATHETIC








Maybe the people who are going to be involved with this type of thing or those who will protest should MOVE TO ANOTHER COUNTRY.
Amy


----------



## lilylove (Apr 10, 2003)

One of the greatest things about the USA is freedom of speech. Use it or lose it. Democracy means having a voice.
Sandy


----------



## gurumama (Oct 6, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *amyandelle*
This is really PATHETIC








Maybe the people who are going to be involved with this type of thing or those who will protest should MOVE TO ANOTHER COUNTRY.
Amy

Today President Bush will swear to uphold the Constitution as part of his duties.

Freedom of Speech and Freedom of Assembly are part of the Constitution.

Perhaps you have some reading to brush up on.


----------



## Danae (Jan 18, 2005)

I am still living in this country because I love the fact that we can speak our minds (for the most part) about what we believe in. That is what the USA is about...Freedom.


----------



## Charles Baudelaire (Apr 14, 2003)

I know I'm in for the fecal storm by saying this, so I'd like to preface my comments by expressing my utter despite for George Bush and all his fascist ilk.

That said, I have to wonder what the point is, really, of not spending anything and wearing black.

First off, I honestly doubt not spending a dime will have any economic impact at all.

If it miraculously manages to have an economic impact, the people who are most likely to feel it will be the people who work for lower-paid jobs. Like if you decide not to go to a restaurant today, the people who'll be hurt include the waiter working for tips, the busboy working for minimum wage, the cook working for minimum wage, the business owner, et cetera -- and my guess is that those folks are probably not among Bush's big supporters.

As for wearing black...How would that really affect Bush at all? Would he even care? Would any of them gve a crud? Would anyone even notice?

I guess what I'm trying to say is that people can do what they want, protest how they want, that's fine, but it seems a better use of time and energy to start working for a Democratic victory next time 'round -- get voters registered, do volunteer work for political groups in the area, and so forth.

Just my .02.


----------



## Arduinna (May 30, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *amyandelle*
Maybe the people who are going to be involved with this type of thing or those who will protest should MOVE TO ANOTHER COUNTRY.
Amy


oh yes, are you forgetting the free speech that this country was founded on? Or is it only for conservatives and warmongers?


----------



## annakiss (Apr 4, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Charles Baudelaire*
As for wearing black...How would that really affect Bush at all? Would he even care? Would any of them gve a crud? Would anyone even notice?

Do dead people care if we wear black or cry for them? Do they even notice? They are after all, dead. I think this is more a personal expression of grief and it probably won't have any impact, but it's like having a moment of silence for the lives lost during the two wars this administration took us into, for the three thousand dead from the nation's largest security failure, for the millions who've lost their health care and the millions of Americans slipping unnoticed into poverty. It's a day of grieving for the air and the water and our children's children. It's a day of grieving for ourselves, for the consumerist culture that we live in, for the unbelievable rise of the neo-conservative agenda. It doesn't have a lot of impact, but it carries a whole hell of a lot of meaning.

Many of us who are participating, will also be putting our energy into a Democratic win next time. Others of us feel a great disappointment in the failures of the Democratic party and are left unsure of what to do.


----------



## Ahappymel (Nov 20, 2001)

I agree that not every expression of grief has to "affect" Bush...I think that personal affirmations are very important symbolism and help solidify what we feel..and what we feel dictates how we vote, the actions we take and our decisions for the future. All of this has the potential to sway the current political situation, so I don't see a problem with wearing black to affirm what we feel. What we feel gears what we do.


----------



## Charles Baudelaire (Apr 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ahappymel*
I agree that not every expression of grief has to "affect" Bush...I think that personal affirmations are very important symbolism and help solidify what we feel..and what we feel dictates how we vote, the actions we take and our decisions for the future. All of this has the potential to sway the current political situation, so I don't see a problem with wearing black to affirm what we feel. What we feel gears what we do.

Anyone is entitled to their grief or expression of it, but what does genuinely concern me as a Democrat is that to my way of thinking, this protest affects (almost) no one, creates little or no change that I can see, and seems almost like pouting or sulking. I fear it makes the Democrats look silly and ineffectual, more invested in symbolism than in action. That's just my opinion; obviously, people can do what they want to express their dismay -- dismay I wholeheartedly share.


----------



## paquerette (Oct 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *amyandelle*
Maybe the people who are going to be involved with this type of thing or those who will protest should MOVE TO ANOTHER COUNTRY.

An interesting idea. But which country will be safest when there's nothing left in the US but fundies, right-wing whackos, and nukes?

Incidentally, someone should have suggested this to those jerks, the founding fathers. How dare they raise a fuss against King George, their rightful ruler!


----------



## lotusdebi (Aug 29, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Charles Baudelaire*
I guess what I'm trying to say is that people can do what they want, protest how they want, that's fine, but it seems a better use of time and energy to start working for a Democratic victory next time 'round -- get voters registered, do volunteer work for political groups in the area, and so forth.

That may work for you, but I can't do that. I don't agree with the Democrats or the Republicans. I won't work for either side. The only reason I voted for Kerry this time was to get Bush out of office. Not because I agree with him.
The only voters I want to get registered are the ones who will vote Libertarian, or for Libertarian-minded candidates (even under Democrat or Republican titles). At this point in time, I don't want to take a chance at registering someone who will vote to take away what rights I have left.

I'm wearing black because I'm in mourning. It's not to affect anyone around me. It's for me. I'm not spending money today because I don't have any to spend, or any reason to spend it. Not because of that protest. I honestly think that type of protest doesn't work. I wanted to go to DC today to participate in counter-Inaugural protests, but I couldn't. DH didn't want me to take DS and risk us being beat down by cops or secret service or whoever. Seeing as how my Freedom of Speech has already been negatively affected by this President, I'm afraid as well. So, I'm not in DC today. I'm not willing to risk my son's life.

I give money to organizations who are working to protect my rights (ACLU, HRC, Planned Parenthood). And I hope they are successful. I write letters to Congress. I sign petitions. But, public protests just aren't safe anymore. Not under this regime.


----------



## thismama (Mar 3, 2004)

Whoa, intense discussion... another one turning her back on Bushy!







:


----------



## be11ydancer (Dec 2, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *amyandelle*
This is really PATHETIC








Maybe the people who are going to be involved with this type of thing or those who will protest should MOVE TO ANOTHER COUNTRY.
Amy

Yes, heaven forbid that anyone have an opinion that's different than that of the Republicans. Wouldn't it be great if all the "radicals" and "democrats" moved to their own little island so the conservatives could be left alone to worship Dubya. Heck maybe we should just get rid of all those with a different opinion. Like what happened during the Holocaust.

I can't believe how arrogant of a comment that was, amyandelle.


----------



## be11ydancer (Dec 2, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *amyandelle*
This is really PATHETIC








Maybe the people who are going to be involved with this type of thing or those who will protest should MOVE TO ANOTHER COUNTRY.
Amy

Yes, heaven forbid that anyone have an opinion that's different than that of the Republicans. Wouldn't it be great if all the "radicals" and "democrats" moved to their own little island so the conservatives could be left alone to worship Dubya. Heck maybe we should just get rid of all those with a different opinion. Like what happened during the Holocaust.

I can't believe how arrogant of a comment that was, amyandelle.


----------



## Ahappymel (Nov 20, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Charles Baudelaire*
Anyone is entitled to their grief or expression of it, but what does genuinely concern me as a Democrat is that to my way of thinking, this protest affects (almost) no one, creates little or no change that I can see, and seems almost like pouting or sulking. I fear it makes the Democrats look silly and ineffectual, more invested in symbolism than in action. That's just my opinion; obviously, people can do what they want to express their dismay -- dismay I wholeheartedly share.

I can understand your position.
I think that expressions of emotion coupled with action...or if expressions of emotion LEAD to more action (which they can I think), then such an expression can be part of something dynamic.


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

CB----

While I understand your larger point, in addition to the reasons already mentioned, I would like to point out the falicy in the following arguement:

Quote:

As for wearing black...How would that really affect Bush at all? Would he even care? Would any of them gve a crud? Would anyone even notice?

I guess what I'm trying to say is that people can do what they want, protest how they want, that's fine, but it seems a better use of time and energy to start working for a Democratic victory next time 'round -- get voters registered, do volunteer work for political groups in the area, and so forth.
Many people say, "I think it's better to feed all organic than bfeed anyway, so why even bfeed?"

BUT, just like in this situation you can do BOTH. I don't think anyone is seeing "Damn Dime" or "Turn Your Back on Bush" as a full and complete solution but, rather, as one step towards not only one step towards the obvious political end goal, but as a step towards unification and healing.


----------



## BeeandOwlsMum (Jul 11, 2002)

Let me remind all the posters in this thread - ACTIVISM IS NOT A DEBATE BOARD. PERIOD.

If you feel like you don't want to participate in a certain call to action, then don't. DO NOT post to ridicule those who do.

If you have a counter call to action, please post it.


----------



## Charles Baudelaire (Apr 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AdinaL*
Let me remind all the posters in this thread - ACTIVISM IS NOT A DEBATE BOARD. PERIOD.

If you feel like you don't want to participate in a certain call to action, then don't. DO NOT post to ridicule those who do.

If you have a counter call to action, please post it.

Jees, I hope you weren't talking about me. I'd hate to think that what I said was taken as personal ridicule of anyone. From the polite, thoughtful answers I've gotten, I wouldn't have any idea anyone was offended. If anyone did take umbrage, I'm sorry.


----------



## BeeandOwlsMum (Jul 11, 2002)

It was not pointed at anyone specifically - just to remind people that this is not a debate board.


----------



## lauraess (Mar 8, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *be11ydancer*
I don't really know. I was thinking my 4 y.o. could hold a sign with just a big peace sign on it. Maybe I'll make her a flag. She would love that. As for me, I want something kind of clever. I have a friend coming over and we'll be making signs together.














You go mama!

OT: I was at my mom's and they were watching Fox News







. There was a feature about the inaugural ball and how everyone will be wearing boots. The bad part was that everyone is getting boots custom made and the more exotic and rare the leather is, the better. :ignore

















: uke







--actually, they need those boots for attempting to dance through all their Bull$^&*

~L


----------



## lauraess (Mar 8, 2002)

as far as the question as to whether wearing black, turning your back or such "non-active activism" is worthwhile... I happen to believe very strongly in the energy that is changed, moved or created in one way or another through Thoughts and intentions. Can we wonder why so many cars must carry their thoughts on their daily journeys in the ribbon stickers that say they are supporting the troops or whatever??? It works both ways.
I also think the energy that Bush is creating in his speeches is unhealthy and beyond egocentric.... this guy is so wrong















~L


----------



## pamamidwife (May 7, 2003)

Since my BIL works at the White House for Mr Monkey Face, my FIL joined him in DC for the "big party".

Wonder how our troops are spending the day? eek.


----------



## be11ydancer (Dec 2, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lauraess*







: uke







--actually, they need those boots for attempting to dance through all their Bull$^&*

~L

:LOL


----------



## Momtwice (Nov 21, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pamamidwife*
Since my BIL works at the White House for Mr Monkey Face, my FIL joined him in DC for the "big party".

Wonder how our troops are spending the day? eek.

Good point, and I wonder what has happened in previous wars...I wonder if inaugural parties have been toned down historically during war time,
either out of respect for the soldiers, or due to tight budgets in WWII etc...
(along with encouraging recycling, rationing store-bought food, and growing your own garden, etc. etc.)

what a shock, if in previous times the government would model frugality in war time, instead of ordering white chocolate cowboy boots on their multi million dollar catering bill....any historians?


----------



## paquerette (Oct 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Momtwice*
Good point, and I wonder what has happened in previous wars...I wonder if inaugural parties have been toned down historically during war time,
either out of respect for the soldiers, or due to tight budgets in WWII etc...

I'm pretty sure FDR decided to forgo any sort of party for the '41 inauguration.


----------



## loftmama (Feb 12, 2004)

I watched part of the inaugeration parade just to see if there were any turning their backs on Bush. I saw them, heard about them on the news, and read about them in the newspaper. Since almost half the country voted against Bush, I thought it was great to see a little representation there by the other half!


----------



## MyBabiesCome1st (Jul 14, 2003)

Thanks to all who participated in some sort of counter inagural demonstration.

To me, all the energy I put into counter inagural demos and protests is not wasted. It keeps me energized to continue the fight. I became active in politics shortly before this last presidential election. I always had strong political views, but would have never considered myself an activist. I saw what an impact my activism had in this last election and I do not want the momentum to stop. Just because the election is over, my fight is not.

Pres. Bush most definately noticed us at the parade. His motorcade sped up to a speed where the secret service were running to keep up. I just thought it was cowardly that he was running from us. Yet he asks our troops to go, unarmored, into a war zone. Another topic anyways.

And no, I won't be moving from this country, as appealing as the offer is. I want to stay and work towards being the country our founding fathers envisioned us to be. I don't know why exercising my right to a peaceful protest would upset you anyways. Oh, I'm going to far OT.


----------



## lauraess (Mar 8, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *loftmama*
I watched part of the inaugeration parade just to see if there were any turning their backs on Bush. I saw them, heard about them on the news, and read about them in the newspaper. Since almost half the country voted against Bush, I thought it was great to see a little representation there by the other half!

GOOD! I wanted to be able to see some of it but cant stand to keep the t.v. on anymore.

My heart and thoughts were with the activists tho.

~L


----------

